# need a set of tubes for my Fender 65 DRRI



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I am looking to change all the tubes in my Fender 65 reissue deluxe reverb (set of 9 tubes). where in Canada can I get these in stock - that will ship asap. Have a gig next weekend and REALLY want to use this amp!

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The Tube Store is located in Hamilton, they have a huge selection of tubes. I do not know what their shipping is but most likely it's a same day shipping thing.

They are on the products page link on the main site. Link is here

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Products.htm


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks very much. Just placed my order and hopefully they will get here early next week.

Does anyone know if I just pull the old tubes and install the new ones - or does my amp need a biasing?

I havent changed tubes before. But I am hearing all kinds of scratchiness and periodic loss of signal (already made sure all connections are good, changed the speaker cable/plug, etc.

Hope the new tubes fix the problem. I did notice starting a few months ago before the noise started, after I would turn on the amp and play, the volume would drop and then come back and it would be ok. but its getting worse. From all that I have read on the topic it sounds like the tube(s) so they are all getting replaced.

Thanks again!

AJC


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> Thanks very much. Just placed my order and hopefully they will get here early next week.
> 
> Does anyone know if I just pull the old tubes and install the new ones - or does my amp need a biasing?
> 
> ...


You should really rebias with every power tube change. Unfortunately I don't thing the DRRI has a bias pot so you'll have to take it to a tech and get one installed. Though I could be wrong on that.


Which tubes did you go with?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I went with:

4 Electro-Harmonix 12AX7 matched and balanced (preamp I think)
1 Sovtek 5AR4 (rectifier I thin)
2 EH 6V6GT matched pair (power tubes)
2 EH 12AT7 matched and balanced (reverb driver I think).

I havent had to change anything yet so I just picked what seemed to be in the medium upper price range. 

WHatever happens I hope they take care of my problem. I play through my Orange and the DRRI using a Y box, keeping the Fender on clean for a very full sound. I really miss it when its not there!

PS in this small town I live in there isnt anyone who can service my amp. I would have to send it away - but I am hoping (from what others tell me) that since the tubes are matched I may get lucky and things will work just by swapping them as a set.

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I discovered this evening that its one of the 6V6 power tubes making the trouble. When you tap it with your finger the hum comes and goes.

I will replace all the tubes anyhow just to be safe  DOnt want the thing dying halfway through a set.

AJC


----------



## voxworld (Feb 9, 2006)

You probably went a little overkill on a complete retube, although it's always a good idea to have spares all around.
Rectifers usually work or they don't. I have heard people swear they can hear the difference between a current prodution rectifier and a vintage $90.00 NOS Mullard but I can't tell in any of my amps.
The power tubes (6V6's in your case) are the usual suspects for failure/replacement.
Preamp tubes can be changed in and out of all positions according to taste, although try to keep the 12AT7's where they belong. You might like what a 12AX7 does in your phase inverter position ( preamp tube right next to the 6V6's) for a little more gain, let your ears decide.
Definitely have the amp biased though. And get your tech to let you know what his readings are so you can order new tubes in the same range again down the road with this info and skip the bias procedure so you can just plug them in.
I like the EH 12AX7s, although I'm prefering JJ's lately for new production stuff.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I also found out the groove tubes in the amp (fender GT tubes) are actually sovtek's. I bought the amp used but the guy put in a new set of tubes.

I play a lot (almost daily) - and in the winter months its always (2X a week) going from hot to cold (travelling to and from band rehersals) so I am probably harder on the amp than normal.

I will try just changing the power tubes first but it wont hurt tohave a set of spares on hand.


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> I also found out the groove tubes in the amp (fender GT tubes) are actually sovtek's.


Yeah, all Groove Tubes are just relabeled Sovtek's.


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

if you send the tube store your old tubes before buying new ones, they can match them exactly making rebiasing unneccessary. for next time


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Yerffej said:


> if you send the tube store your old tubes before buying new ones, they can match them exactly making rebiasing unneccessary. for next time


Good to know, thanks! I normally wouldnt be in such a hurry but my band has a paying gig this Friday and Saturday night at a local bar and I really want my DRRI for my clean stuff. 

Tubes should be here tomorrow... hopefully I can get this guy to bias them for me who knows how to do it.

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

so no tubes today.... dang you UPS man. SO I pay for overnight and I guess they meant two nights... 

Anyhow hope they show tomorrow.

I was uing the amp tonight and it didnt sound as bad, but still intermitent hum/buzz


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, my tubes cam in Wednesday ( yesterday) and I decided just to replace the two power tubes. That was the problem! Immediately I could hear the difference. I had my big low end back, nice and clear tone again and no buzzing or noise. Played it about two hours tonight practicing for tomorrow nights gig. 

Awesome!

Thanks again for telling me about the tube store. I will get a set of tubes for my other two amps to have on hand. Never want to get caught again!

AJC


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Glad to hear that solved your problem. Make sure if you order more tubes that you go through the site so I get my two bucks, or whatever it is they give me for the link


----------

